# The beginnings of a stash box



## TexasMonster (Jan 18, 2011)

I am building this for a friend. Right now all I have done is cut the pins and tails on the lid and case body I have not sanded or glued or put a finish on it. . I have not put a bottom or top in it yet either. The case and lid body are Black Walnut and Rock Maple. I have not decided what to use as the top or bottom insert yet. I have displayed some Cherry and African Mahogany that I could use for the top and bottom inserts. What would you use? 

View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum1.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum2.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum3.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum4.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum5.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum6.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum7.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum8.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum9.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum10.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum11.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum12.jpg


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 18, 2011)

&#9834;&#9834; 

View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum13.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum14.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum15.jpg


View attachment Stashbox DIY Resize for MP Forum16.jpg


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 21, 2011)

That takes some real skill TM.  Art.


----------



## animal454 (Jan 21, 2011)

You plan to do a Keif screen??


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

animal454 said:
			
		

> You plan to do a Keif screen??


I plan on doing some with Kief screens as soon as I can find the correct stainless screens. Any idea where to buy rolls of that reasonable?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2011)

I would not mix the walnut in with cherry or mahogny, maple will look great either one being how blonde it is.
Just my preference. 
Have you tried band sawing and grain matching?
You can get by with silk screen instead of stainless. You can get it at michaels craft store


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 22, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I would not mix the walnut in with cherry or mahogny, maple will look great either one being how blonde it is.
> Just my preference.
> Have you tried band sawing and grain matching?
> You can get by with silk screen instead of stainless. You can get it at michaels craft store


Yeah, I like to grain match. My band saw and me are having a quarrel. I keep buy blades and they keep breaking while my hands are right there. Its a new 14" Crapsman unit. I do believe I am done buying that brand. I now have to replace that one.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 22, 2011)

great stuff tex,, would really like to see a kief box.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2011)

> My band saw and me are having a quarrel. I keep buy blades and they keep breaking while my hands are right there



double check your tensioner. You can have it too tight. Also make sure your guide wheels are set right  Should not be breaking blades on what your cutting. 
When re-sawing slow is key. Very ridiculously slow. Had to re-saw some cocabolo the other day...like cutting rock. LOL

your dovetails are nice and tight...great work TM


----------



## oldone (Jan 23, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like to grain match. My band saw and me are having a quarrel. I keep buy blades and they keep breaking while my hands are right there. Its a new 14" Crapsman unit. I do believe I am done buying that brand. I now have to replace that one.



Your blade tension could be to tight,or you might want to try a narrower blade.  For tight work on my big saw I sometimes put on a 1/4 to 1/8 in. Wide blade.


----------

